# Stolen DPS Skis



## blaze (Jun 18, 2007)

At Mary Jane today someone made off with my DPS 184cm Wailer 112s with G3 Ion bindings. My name was (sadly) not on them. If anyone is approached by a seller, sees them or rolls across a web forum where these skis are posted, please let me know. The theft took place right outside the Club Car where they were on the racks.


----------



## ColoradoDave (Jun 3, 2010)

Sadly, but realistically, since Colorado is now a boomtown state once again it is no longer safe to leave skis, etc around unguarded. Going into the season, be aware especially if the commodities in question are of a high dollar value. Post a guard. Someone who waits for everyone else to get food first.

People laugh at my skis so it doesn't matter to me if they're gone. Usually leads to better skis  Plenty more where they came from, cheap.


----------

